# Different Colored Table Cloths?



## hmlove1218 (Mar 29, 2015)

What do you think of booths with different colored but cohesive tablecloths? The one I have is turquoise to go with my branding, but I'm buying another table, and I was thinking about getting an ivory colored one as I also have ivory in my labels and branding.

I have display pieces in both the turquoise and ivory colors, so I was thinking of putting the turquoise display pieces on the ivory table, and the ivory display pieces on the turquoise table. This way, the display pieces wouldn't blend into the table, but also it would break up a lot of the blue as I currently have blue display pieces on a blue tablecloth, my labels are blue, and I have blue curtains hanging at the entrance to my booth.

What do you think? Would this look nice? Or do you prefer to see booths with the same colored table coverings?

Here's a picture of my most recent setup. My new setup will be in an L formation. Pictured is an 8 foot table. I'm buying a 6 foot table which will go along the right or left wall of the booth and the 8 foot table will be across the middle booth as it is now. There will be about 3 feet of room at the back for me to stand inside the tent. People will have to walk in to examine the tables, but no more than a few feet.

The 6 foot table would be the cream/tan/ivory color. Do you think this would look professional? Or should I just order a 6 foot tablecloth in the same color as the 8 foot?


----------



## Obsidian (Mar 30, 2015)

Thats a nice set up, simple and clean, easy access to all the products and not cluttered with excess props. I think a ivory table would look nice and help keep the overall set up from being too bright.


----------



## cmzaha (Mar 30, 2015)

I would keep it the same color and add in the ivory to the side curtains you have hanging if you want a third color. An ivory table cloth along the side of the white side curtains is not going to look that well.  Can I please make a suggestion, elevate your soaps so they become a focal point. You can make simple board shelves that you make covers for or even paint them. But I much prefer to let the soaps become the focal point since that is my main product. The other trick is to get another table to elevate behind the table you have for added elevation. I used red and black last Christmas. The black that looks behind the red is actually an elevated board which I made a black cover for


----------



## Dahila (Mar 30, 2015)

Beautiful set up,  I would like definitely come to see your products.  Very appealing)) Neat


----------



## hmlove1218 (Mar 30, 2015)

Thanks guys!  I didn't think of the ivory clashing with the white walls.  I think I'll go with the blue tablecloth then!  And thank you for the suggestion of elevating the soaps Carolyn   This particular day, I'd forgotten almost all of my displays and risers at home.  However, my previous risers for my soaps wasn't high enough anyway.  I now have a new display piece for my soaps that'll lift them up 3-4 inches and is cream in color so they'll stand out.


----------



## navigator9 (Mar 30, 2015)

I think color draws people in. For me, anyway, I would be much more likely to be drawn from a distance to that beautiful blue than I would white or ivory. But that's just me.....like a bee to a flower. lol  I think your whole set up is just gorgeous. If I would change anything, it would be to have a banner that could be seen from far away. You could even use something like in this pic.....but the lettering should be BIG, so that people across the way can easily see what you have to offer. Nice job!


----------



## hmlove1218 (Mar 30, 2015)

Thanks Navigator!  I've been looking into a sign for the front of the tent.  I just haven't gotten one yet.  Definitely on my list though


----------



## Spice (Mar 31, 2015)

hmlove1218 said:


> What do you think of booths with different colored but cohesive tablecloths? The one I have is turquoise to go with my branding, but I'm buying another table, and I was thinking about getting an ivory colored one as I also have ivory in my labels and branding.
> 
> I have display pieces in both the turquoise and ivory colors, so I was thinking of putting the turquoise display pieces on the ivory table, and the ivory display pieces on the turquoise table. This way, the display pieces wouldn't blend into the table, but also it would break up a lot of the blue as I currently have blue display pieces on a blue tablecloth, my labels are blue, and I have blue curtains hanging at the entrance to my booth.
> 
> ...



Your colors and set up is nice, I just feel that the flow is blocked.  You mentioned that you will be getting an L shape, that could be better


----------



## lenarenee (Mar 31, 2015)

Dahila said:


> Beautiful set up,  I would like definitely come to see your products.  Very appealing)) Neat



It's gorgeous and inviting; I would definitely notice that across the market! The markets I go to rarely have anything that striking.


----------



## hmlove1218 (Mar 31, 2015)

Thank you


----------

